# Dont understand credit system.



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

search function.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

yea, i have negative credits, but, it's only because i'm so cool that they are trying to knock down my ego a little bit by taking away my points


----------

